# Problema con cdrw

## nachopro

Buenas... ayer reinstalé mi Gentoo...

y ahora veo al momento de iniciar el sistema algo como

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

al hacer un dmesg... sólo veo ese tipo de error

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

repetido hasta agotar el buffer de dmesg

a qué se puede deber esto?

----------

## JuanSimpson

esto es sólo en tu nueva instalación o también en el livecd ?

----------

## achaw

Ese es un error de hdparm diciendote que no es posible iniciarce para ese dispositivo...chequea tu kernel haber si esta todo en orden.

Saludos

----------

## nachopro

voy a ver si lo resuelvo... porque tengo un kernel "por defecto" y uno "puesto a punto" y en ambos me pasa...

en mi instalación anterior iba todo de maravillas... no sé qué puede ser... ahora voy a poner manos a la obra (en el día del trabajador) y les cuento cómo sale  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hardware? Algún CD demasiado maltratado quizás? Que tasa de transferencia tiene de pico midiendo con hdparm?

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hdb
```

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

lo que hice fue reinstalar gentoo... ya no molesta más ese problem

de hecho el dmesg me dice que el hda y el hdb están fenómenos y usando udm 166 y udm 66 respectivamente  :Very Happy: 

problema de kernel no era, se ve que hubo algún problema en otro lado

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> lo que hice fue reinstalar gentoo... ya no molesta más ese problem

 

Matar moscas a cañonazos, que le dicen..  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Si usas la búsqueda del foro con los términos  " DriveReady SeekComplete " verás que un tema bastante tratado en el foro. Incluso se menciona en el FAQ.

Esos mensajes de error pueden ser síntoma de algo grave (tu unidad está a punto de morir) o de algo totalmente inofensivo (tu unidad no está preparada o no tiene la configuración adecuada en el Kernel o en la Bios). Dependiendo del código de error que devuelvan debes preocuparte o no. Como siempre es mejor prevenir que lamentar, si hdb es que es un disco duro yo de ti haría una copia de seguridad.

En concreto tu error

```
hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command 
```

parece bastante inofensivo, ya que es del tipo { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }, no del tipo { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }. No soy un experto en esto, solo es mi interpretación pero creo que simplemente te está diciendo que cuando el driver ha intentado ejecutar un comando la unidad no estaba preparada y que ésta ha contestado con un código desconocido. 

Personalmente, siempre he tenido errores de ese tipo en mis ordenadores. Cuando se referían a discos duros casi siempre ha coincidido que han muerto al poco tiempo. Cuando se refieren a unidades ópticas simplemente los ignoro porque nunca me han venido seguidos de un fallo. Siempre que busco algo de información al respecto acabo llegando al mismo sitio:

http://www.captain.at/howto-linux-driveready-seekcomplete-error-drivestatuserror.php

Tratan el tena de forma bastante útil.

También puede ayudar la opcion del kernel CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE en Device Drivers  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> Use multiple sector mode for Programmed Input/Output by default

 *Quote:*   

> This setting is irrelevant for most IDE disks, with direct memory access, to which multiple sector mode does not apply. Multiple sector mode is a feature of most modern IDE hard drives, permitting the transfer of multiple sectors per Programmed Input/Output interrupt, rather than the usual one sector per interrupt. When this feature is enabled, it can reduce operating system overhead for disk Programmed Input/Output. On some systems, it also can increase the data throughput of Programmed Input/Output. Some drives, however, seemed to run slower with multiple sector mode enabled. Some drives claimed to support multiple sector mode, but lost data at some settings. Under rare circumstances, such failures could result in massive filesystem corruption.
> 
> If you get the following error, try to say Y here:
> 
> hda: set_multmode: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> ...

 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## nachopro

Bueno, el error ha vuelto  :Razz: 

Es así, ahora estoy con mi flamante Gentoo 64  :Very Happy:  y hasta hoy nunca había molestado dicho error!

Pero bueno, siempre al iniciar mi sistema veía que mi BIOS no soportaba el AMD PowerNow! (pq yo lo deshabilité) y me dije (con voz de doblaje malo: "oye nacho, debes quitar el soporte del kernel para dicha característica ya que no deseas usarla"

Entonces eso, hice... recompilé mi kernel sin soporte para CPU Scalling... tras reiniciar volvió el molesto

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command 

Tras recompilar varias veces quitando o agregando esa feature solamente, para deshechar otras alternativas, llegué a la conclución que es eso influye.

Alguien me sabría decir por qué!?

Puede que al quedar eso sin soporte... el Kernel reciba mensajes que no sabe a quién atribuir y se la agarra con mi hdb ??

gracias!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y si hablitás powernow k8 nuevamente en la bios y en el kernel pero pasás cpufreqscaling a userspace? (A problemas complejos, soluciones simples).

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Puede que al quedar eso sin soporte... el Kernel reciba mensajes que no sabe a quién atribuir y se la agarra con mi hdb ?? 

 

No, no tiene ninguna lógica lo que te pasa pero como la informática cada vez tiene menos de ciencia exacta... 

Exactamente que estás deshabilitando en el kernel cuando decís "recompilé mi kernel sin soporte para CPU Scalling" ?? Se que suena a obvio la pregunta pero estás deshabilitando solamente eso? Pregunto por las dudas.

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

Inodoro, no sé si al sacar ese soporte se quiten otras cosas! pero yo es lo único que toco:

Les mando un screenshot así queda bieen claro... todo lo que hago es destildar "CPU Frequency Scaling" y por dependencia se quita todo el resto. Sólo eso.

pd: para que se entienda: no quiero tener soporte para CPU Scaling  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

yo la verdad no entiendo nada, osea, si sacas el "CPU Frequency Scaling" te empieza a escupir esos errores ?

has activado lo que te dice Stolz mas arriba ? tienes activado el soporte acpi para ide en esa misma sección ?

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo no entiendo por que no es válida mi solución de usar userspace (o perfromance) como governor.  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

Ino, pero no lo quiero  :Razz: 

de todos modos, y hasta nuevo aviso, lo tengo activo... pero sólo por lo que desencadena el no tenerlo  :Razz: 

----------

